# China Military Plans?



## Soft White Overbelly (Jul 13, 2018)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...how-china-could-win-war-against-america-55467


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes. Thanks. Its always nice to have new things to worry about.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

last week I'd been worried >>> but Biden has ensured me not to worry about China - and AOC concurs >>>> she says that paper plates are her best friend and doesn't have any china ...


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Just like they told Romney about Russia...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If Russia was successful in destabilizing the United States to the point of societal collapse, or at the least the implementation of state socialism what would become of China? The Chinese either way loses its biggest market, the world leader for freedom is done, and guess who prevails as the dominant force in the world.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Despite Joe Biden's assurances and that our economies are codependent, I would worry about China.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

on a serious note - China has it's modernization program coupled with world dominance expansion >>> copying the US almost to a tee ...

if the US goes down or gets seriously distracted by Russia >>>> watch for good old 1930s territory "stretching" by China - and they won't be making the same mistakes Japan made ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . I'm not worried.

China may be dumber than a box of broken rocks, . . . but I really do not think they are that stupid.

When the Ohio class subs get wind of the Chinese attacks, . . . those little red guys on Mars who have been watching earth, . . . will wonder what that strange green "nuclear like" glow is all across the area of Beijing and Co.

There will be enough death and destruction dealt from under sea, . . . China will be knocked back to the equivalent of the 10th century AD.

The bad news is that the whole thing could bring a nuclear winter, . . . OR, . . . the downwind fallout could be enough to decimate California, Oregon and Washington, . . . on the west side of the Rockies.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Personally, . . . I'm not worried.
> 
> China may be dumber than a box of broken rocks, . . . but I really do not think they are that stupid.
> 
> ...


you think any US prez nukes China when they invade Taiwan? .... invades Vietnam? - moves down into North Korea with Little Fat Boy's allied to invade South Korea? >>>> wouldn't break out the nukes even for Japan ....

as long as China keeps it conventional and it's ant army almost impossible to stop >>> and a US that is no longer swinging it's mighty sword or swinging it elsewhere >>>> China would be rolling the dice for a full campaign south to OZland ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The OP was about China attacking US interests, . . . US ships, . . . US bases, . . . 

The discussion had nothing to do with NK, SK, Vietnam or Taiwan.

But yes, . . . if an unprovoked attack was staged on our forces in Okinawa, Guam, or Japan, . . . a serious response would be required.

The questions are: "how much damage was done, for what end?", . . . AND, . . . "what is the appropriate response to the attack?"

I can see it going conventional all the way, . . . and I can see a absolute barrage of tac-nukes knocking out ching-chong infrastructure and military targets.

What cannot be done is the sort of stuff done by Jimmy Carter, Clinton, and the 8 year butt wipe that preceded Trump.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Joe Biden made it clear China is not a threat and ti be ignored. And remember he has 40 years experience. And was the great ones vice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Joe Biden made it clear China is not a threat and ti be ignored. And remember he has 40 years experience. And was the great ones vice.


Yeah, Joe Biden is a two time looser who couldn't find his ass crack with two hands and a flashlight. We should listen to him? Yeah, right. Keep talking Joe. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not worried even if China has the bomb and intends to use it on us. As a Packer fan, I always consider more that just the 'statistics' but the past game plans, as well. Consider the "time issue."

The latest Head Ubangi of Beijing decides to bomb the USA. As one of their sacred feast days, they immediately assassinate over 100,000 of their own citizens for good luck. And in a unique turn, it was good luck--for the deceased. They now don't have to live in the festering Asian stink hole.

Carefully, their engineers lower the bomb into the hold of a Chinese junk--resulting in eleven sinkings. It took over a month for them to patch the paper and paste hull to hold the intense load. The Head Ubangi takes the credit for suggesting they use their best and fleetest battle cruiser to make the overseas delivery. He immediately calls for a young male concubine, which is replaced with a 32 year old gay man because all Chinese look alike.

Four months later the junk crashes into the reefs along the coast of the Baja California Peninsula. Well, they're not exactly reefs, but actually the numerous sand castles made by children of San Diego who were on vacation. Now that the junk is totally and actually junk, the remaining crew use the scrap to build the famous "Nuclear Rickshaw" whose plans were based on a old episode of "Seinfeld." It takes almost two weeks for the glue to set up.

Now on the road with numerous stolen mules, the surviving crew is shaking it's fist and singing "Kumbaya." Then just as victory is within their grasp, the chief engineer, Tu Fu Ejaks, sees a loose bolt on the bomb's girth restraining strap. He whips out his favorite ball-peen hammer (made in the belly of the beast, Detroit Michigan), and smacks the errant fastener back into place.

...even the elderly in Van Nuys claim they saw the brilliant flash in the night sky. And it only took five months and three weeks to emulate themselves...

Fear the Chinese? I have more to fear from my chop suey than from this gang that can't shoot straight.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Retried Air Foce Colonel pal and Vet of Desert Storm told me one time missles is about all the Chicoms have to use. They dont have much of an expeditionary capability to do land invasions. Their supply lines would be way too long and tenuous making them easy to cut. Not sure about that but it sounded plausible.


----------

